# New album release: Oceanic



## Jaap (Jan 25, 2018)

Revolt Production Music just released my album Oceanic. Some of the tracks I shared here while crafting them and happy about this release!
It can also be heard on Spotify and here a link: 



Enjoy and if you have any feedback then please feel free to share!


----------



## CT (Jan 25, 2018)

Congratulations Jaap. Very exciting!


----------



## Jaap (Jan 26, 2018)

miket said:


> Congratulations Jaap. Very exciting!



Thanks!


----------

